# Furled Leaders- What Are They?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been reading some posts about the use of furled leaders. 

How are they different from tapered leaders?
Are there advantages to furled leaders?
How and where are they best used?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a ziplock bag of them but can't find them. Dangit, there goes 45 minutes of my life I'll never get back.

I have one furled leader on a reel for bamboo and one on a reel for 7wt Bass Bug Taper. Put the furled leader on the classic reel out of peer pressure.  And I put one on a largemouth outfit as an experiment for fishing under over-hanging trees in the Midwest. The leaders turn over pretty quickly.

My father used them on his cane rods. From what I hear, and read, back in the day the rodmakers made furled leaders out of the same thread they wrapped their bamboo rods with. 

I haven't used them much. The one's I have used sink like a rock. Are they popular down in Happy Valley? Most of us flyfishing purists up here in Hooterville just pitch #10 Adams with a casting bubble.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Furled leaders work great. They don't have any memory (kind of like me!). The sink rate can be adjusted by what material they are constructed with. They can even be made from mono and float better than a tapered leader. JMHO

PM MadonnaFly She makes some great ones!


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the first part of this article will answers some of your questions.

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear ... eader.aspx


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cpierce said:


> I think the first part of this article will answers some of your questions.
> 
> http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear ... eader.aspx


That's interesting, thanks. Mine aren't monfilament, they're some braided stuff. I think that's why mine sink. I read that they make theys things out of all manner of materials. I'm kind of a dope...uh...but flyfishing should not be complicated.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

i really like my furled leaders. i get mine from feather-craft.com. they last a long time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> i really like my furled leaders. i get mine from feather-craft.com. they last a long time.


I have bought stuff other than furled leaders from Feather Craft. I see they have all kinds of furled leaders.

Geeze, furled leaders are more popular than what I ever knew. There's even an active furled leader forum:
http://furledleaders.proboards.com/index.cgi?

whod a thunk!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

For all, featured on my blog. I do make and sell them and have been for many years. A local shop carries them as well. No complaints.
I make them in three lengths, and for all weights plus different tapers for different situations. Also I make them out of thread with a first section in a bright color for an indicator. Also out of a special MONO that is more supple than any leader/tippet material out there.
You can cast a furled leader by its self, they lay out that good.

As far as material, the thread is the most supple and shines on very delicate dry fly presentation ( just need to add floatant like Aqual, or I like Mucilin Red) But, you submerge the thread leader and it becomes a sink tip for Nymphing and Streamers. My mono while still being very supple, shines on bigger flies and wind as it is a bit stiffer. Plus, it does freeze to rocks as easy while changing out flies on a cold river in the winter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> For all, featured on my blog. I do make and sell them and have been for many years. A local shop carries them as well. No complaints.
> I make them in three lengths, and for all weights plus different tapers for different situations. Also I make them out of thread with a first section in a bright color for an indicator. Also out of a special MONO that is more supple than any leader/tippet material out there.
> You can cast a furled leader by its self, they lay out that good.
> 
> As far as material, the thread is the most supple and shines on very delicate dry fly presentation ( just need to add floatant like Aqual, or I like Mucilin Red) But, you submerge the thread leader and it becomes a sink tip for Nymphing and Streamers. My mono while still being very supple, shines on bigger flies and wind as it is a bit stiffer. Plus, it does freeze to rocks as easy while changing out flies on a cold river in the winter.


I want to put a furled leader on my switch rod. It's 11' 0" long, 7 wt. I use it two-handed mostly, on lakes and big rivers, Alaska for salmon, Illinois for bass and catfish, yes catfish.

Normally I use a 12' tapered leader. What type and length of furled leader would you recommend for my switch rod?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Six foot would work. You then attach 6' of tippet. Or I can make Tenkara leaders in 10' to 12' lengths. Just have to beef up the thread or mono for what you want.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Six foot would work. You then attach 6' of tippet. Or I can make Tenkara leaders in 10' to 12' lengths. Just have to beef up the thread or mono for what you want.


Thanks

I see where some use a furled, then a short furled-like gizmo, and then a tippet. Will the fish be as confused as I am?...wait, don't answer that.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Six foot would work. You then attach 6' of tippet. Or I can make Tenkara leaders in 10' to 12' lengths. Just have to beef up the thread or mono for what you want.
> ...


Is the short one a Bimini?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it could be, but this is more of a freshwater version; has it's own moniker. I seen it somewhere, a place I buy flies. I'll look it up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's called a furled leader extender. Why not just use a longer furled leader?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I looked it up and it is just a butt section except between furled and tippet. Sounds like it is to protect the loop on the furled leader. Prevent accidentally cutting furled loop when changing tippet. BUT, my leaders have a little metal ring for that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, I have one with that tiny metal ring on a reel. I like it better than the loop.


I was always gonna start a thread on Tenkara fishing. We have a different name for it where I come from. At one time I made 15 foot to 20 foot rods for that style of fishing. And no furled leaders, just mono with a bobber, uh, I mean strike indicator.

Fly fishing should not be complicated.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We call them crappy rods. :O•-:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> We call them crappy rods. :O•-:


True, and there is a difference. Tenkara has been around for a long time, just new to the U.S. Reason for the furled leader is castability. Nothing will cast like a tapered furled leader.
When I was growing up, I also used a 12' bamboo pole with mono tied to the end......if only I had know about a furled leader back then.
I love this video by the roll cast/double haul queen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Tenkara rods that I have seen are telescopic.
Are they all this way?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I think so. That is all I have seen as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a funny video. Is Mrs Wulff still alive?


I don't get it. There's been long fiberglas telescopic rods with a line tied to the top used since the 50s in the USA.

Bamboo and native willow poles (not rods) as long as 25 feet with a line tied to the top have been around since who knows how long, 1700s my guess.

I made crappie rods for years. Now they're called Tenkara. And they call me "goofy".


And you're right Madonafly, a furled leader would have been great on a bamboo pole back in the day.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Crappie poles are different than tenkara. Different taper all together.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Crappie poles are different than tenkara. Different taper all together.


What's the difference?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Whats the difference in a Barbie fishing outfit and a Z-Axes? The only thing similar is they are long. Taper for one. Material they are made out of two, action three, price four.

http://www.tenkarausa.com/

http://www.cabelas.com/spinning-rods-ca ... erralID=NA

Tenkara isn't new. It is a delicate rod not designed for fish much over 12"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Whats the difference in a Barbie fishing outfit and a Z-Axes? To me, very little....uh....You can't put a furled leader on a Barbie rod.  The only thing similar is they are long. Taper for one. Sounds interesting  Material they are made out of two  Crappie rods are made out of all the latest and greatest graphites, fiberglas and graphite/fiberglas composites, probably boron too. Sporting good stores in the mountain west have a limited selection of crappie rods. And I probably have as good a selection of crappie rods in my basement as Cabela's does. , action three, Sounds interesting, most crappie rods are heavy, price four. There's a surprise!
> 
> http://www.tenkarausa.com/
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the info. It's all interesting stuff. I'm just gonna get a Tenkara rod and put a furled leader on it. I'm also going to put a furled leader on my custom-made crappie rods I use for trout. If it's windy I tie a bobber, sorry, a strike indicator, on. Maybe with a furled leader I can go without. And I usually cast under hand with a crappie rod and mono. So maybe I can cast easier with a furled leader, cast as good as Mrs Wullf.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So madatgoobonafly, can you tell us about making furled leaders. What materials do you use to make them float? Do all of them have to have dressing?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

WHO???? I have a special MONO that will float without dressing, but the thread do need to be dressed. Mucilin red is my choice, but anything you use to dress a fly can be used.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks.

I'm not a big dressing fan, I use it on my silk lines when I get nostalgic, use bamboo.

I have been looking at Tenkara rods. Fascinating stuff. You are right, I was wrong, they are not like a crappie rod. And I can see where the furled leaders are essential. 

Also in my search I found that the same outfits that make Tenkaras make rods similar to what we ******** call crappie rods....but up to 53 feet long!!!! I gotta get one of those.

I may start a thread about Tenkaras, cane poles and/or crappie rods. I have canes poles, like in 3 lengths. They are really hard to find these days. And I have crappie rods. Have to take some pics. 

Thanks again Madonnafly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You know goob, it isn't the size of your crappie rod, but how you use it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You know goob, it isn't the size of your crappie rod, but how you use it.


Now that there was funny!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Wyogoob.....silk line? man you are more dedicated than I am. Tried silk and what a friggin' pain!. I will stick with the smaller diameter PVC coated stuff like Sylk, Superfine, even Selective trout. Greasing up 6' of leader beats the heck out of dressing a whole line plus the cleaning...YIKES Price isn't so much an issue anymore with other lines being in the $100. range like Sharks Skin.

I have 3 boos and building a forth out of a Payne tapered blank. These are collectors, but not all that old. Two are built by White from Orvis. One of them is a three piece no longer made so it only gets used on rare occasions. Got lotsa glass too and I am building one glass and one half and half.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sylk is nice. But some times I put on the old nickers and grab an eletist snob buddy and go give my arm a workout....ah...and clean a few willows branches from the stream bank. 

A dressed silk line in dusty southwest Wyoming is crap, high maintenance. 

I have a handful of Orvis Battenkills, and some cheapos: H&Is, Heddons, Montages, South Bends, Ambercombie and Fitch....others. My only nice one is a Winston.

Anyway, I'm throwing away 200 or 300 rods, except my Helios', (ah...whats the plural of Helios?) and going to Tenkaras and furled leaders.

Fishing should not be complicated.


12"ofsnowgottago


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Sylk is nice. But some times I put on the old nickers and grab an eletist snob buddy and go give my arm a workout....ah...and clean a few willows branches from the stream bank.
> 
> A dressed silk line in dusty southwest Wyoming is crap, high maintenance.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You know goob, it isn't the size of your crappie rod, but how you use it.


:shock: Gary, they're makin these crappie rods 53 feet long in Japan. Lot a places we can just pull up to the lake and sit in the pickup truck, listen to tunes, surf the internet.

53 feet long....wow. I wonder if Madonafly could make a 50 foot furled leader?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Personally, I can cast at least 40 feet, but here is a pole I swear Tube Dude had a hand at making...LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMi-gDoo ... re=related


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, 40' is long. That thing looks balanced though. 

You should be able to cast 100' with a 53' pole, underhand.


We should start a thread about poles. Poles are cool, rods are complicated.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob, I am seriously looking into the Tenkara right now, but MAN what a learning curve. I am thinking the 6:4 or 7:3 for my local waters and some Snake. Looking into different makers too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah. I have a 13' 6" 6:4 Tenkara USA on the way, shipped to my out-of-town work location. I studied different and cheaper Tenkara type rods, and after reading the reviews, I settled on the Tenkara USA. 

I'm gonna use it on the Green below Flaming Gorge. I'm gonna try furled and level leaders both. Will fish both the river trail and a drift boat. Try some sling-shotting.....when I get back home this summer. 

I'll be working close to Lake Sacagawea for 6 weeks starting April 19, so might use it below the dam on the Missouri River.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Right on, stay in touch, maybe even a special post on how it is going. I am looking at the 13' 7:3 or a 12' 6:4 in a Stonefly model, different co.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Found this that describes ALL of the choices. 
http://www.tenkarabum.com/tenkara-rods.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So I order $475 worth of Tenkara fishing rods and furled leaders. My plan was to do some walleye and panfishing while working along the Missouri River in North Dakota. The order is to be delivered to my sweet, swuiet, swuite, swiite....uh...my room with a microwave and a tiny refridgerator.

The package comes to the motel 10 days late and the woman behind the counter gives my box of stuff to a guy that is checking out of the motel... never to be seen again.

Finally got the insurance check today. 


Fishing is complicated.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together.
I have a friend that uses a Tenkara once in a while.
He likes it for fishing within 15' to 20' of the shore.
They look like they are fun to use.
http://www.tenkarausa.com/blog/?tag=tenkara-rod


----------

